# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  2X       2A House bills comming up any day.

## tommyrp12

HR 3668 (SHARE Act & Hearing Protection Act)
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-c...

HR 38 (Concealed Carry Reciprocity Act)
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-c...

----------

